#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-26
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<cwayne> heya PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> hi cwayne :)
<cwayne> have the new voting rules taken affect yet?
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-27
<cwayne> havent seen coolbhavi around lately
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-28
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<cwayne1> heya coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne1 :)
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, Did you mean to say September 2nd in that meeting reminder?
<jvrbanac> :)
<coolbhavi> sorry
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, corrected
<coolbhavi> maybe its time to hit the bed
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, lol it happens :D
<coolbhavi> good night all! :)
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, gnight!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<cwayne> hello, im having some problems with an app i had pushed to software center
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-29
<coolbhavi> hey dpm_
<coolbhavi> hey highvoltage jvrbanac mhall119 :)
<dpm> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, I updated the agenda yesterday night. Please have a look in case of any additions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Agenda
<dpm> coolbhavi, looks good to me, thanks for putting it together
<coolbhavi> :-) just thought need to get these items kicked soon
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, hey
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hey
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne :)
<coolbhavi> how is it going?
<cwayne> hey coolbhavi, so i've got something weird going on in the software center for my github lens
<coolbhavi> what happened?
 * coolbhavi even tested and posted a screenshot
<cwayne>  coolbhavi it says it's looking for unity-lens-github:i386
<coolbhavi> cwayne, wait
<cwayne> i dont know why it's looking for x86 though
 * coolbhavi checks
<coolbhavi> I published it for multiarch
<coolbhavi> sounds weird
<coolbhavi> could you please mail me a sample output when you try to install?
<coolbhavi> brb dinner btw
<cwayne> sure
<cwayne> coolbhavi: http://chrismwayne.com/github.ogv
<coolbhavi> cwayne, did you update the extras repositories?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: yep
<coolbhavi> ll look around it tomorrow and revert
<coolbhavi> then
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<cwayne> hello
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-30
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<cwayne> 'ello
<cwayne> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne still your video seems to be weird for me as it works here and I have installed
<coolbhavi> dpm, any idea about http://chrismwayne.com/github.ogv
<coolbhavi> kindly request you to reproduce the same
<coolbhavi> cwayne, bhavani@bhavani-spagetti-monster:~/arb$ apt-cache policy unity-lens-github
<coolbhavi> unity-lens-github:
<coolbhavi>   Installed: 0.2-extras12.10.1
<coolbhavi>   Candidate: 0.2-extras12.10.1
<coolbhavi>   Version table:
<coolbhavi>  *** 0.2-extras12.10.1 0
<coolbhavi>         500 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main i386 Packages
<coolbhavi>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<cwayne> hmm, maybe it's because of my ppa or something..
<cwayne> coolbhavi: is your system amd64?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, no i386
<cwayne> coolbhavi: maybe that has something to do with it
<coolbhavi> hmm let me see if anyone can reproduce
<coolbhavi> brb dinner :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-02
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, hey
<ajmitch> hi
<coolbhavi> meeting in half hour
<coolbhavi> today
<coolbhavi> wendar, hey around?
<ajmitch> I know :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> hey quadrispro :-)
<quadrispro> hi coolbhavi
<quadrispro> hi all
<coolbhavi> :-) so how has it been?
<coolbhavi> quadrispro, btw I sent the minutes of todays meeting
<quadrispro> yes, I read it
<quadrispro> nothing of special, just a quick meeting :)
<quadrispro> I'm going through some reviews, hope to turn pyanonmail into a good shape soon
<coolbhavi> :-)
